# Welches "Substrat" Sumpfzone



## Hummingbird (5. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine Frage zur Anlage meiner Sumpfzone:

Der Teich ist soweit erstmal "fertig", aber bei der Sumpfzone habe ich wohl Mist gebaut 
 Ich hatte als Substrat ein Sand/Lehm Gemisch genommen, aber mit viel zu viel Lehm und der Sand war auch nicht das Wahre. 
Da die Sumpfzone mit dem Teich verbunden ist, kommen natürlich die ganzen Nährstoffe rüber und würden mir über kurz oder lang Algen beschehren (das Wasser sieht auch schon komisch aus ).
Also habe ich alles wieder rausgeholt und bin nun auf der Suche nach dem richtigen Substrat. Ich habe schon Beiträge gelesen, die Verlegesand empfehlen, beim örtlichen Kieswerk würde ich Maurersand 0-4 mm (mit geringem Lehmanteil) bekommen. 
Was meint ihr? Soll ich Maurersand nehmen oder eher gewaschenen Sand? Das habe ich auch schonmal gelesen, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher. Nährstoffe sind ja schon genug durch die Fehlkonstruktion im Teich .

Danke für alle Tipps,

Gruß Marco


----------



## toco (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welches "Substrat" Sumpfzone*

Hallo Marco,

als ich damals meinen Teich plante, wollte ich eigentlich Sand mit 30% Lehmanteil. Der Baustoffhandel konnte mir nur "Putzsand" anbieten, der ca. 20% Lehm enthalten soll. Dieses magere Gemisch habe ich dann genommen. 

Ergebnis:
Verglichen mit sehr nährstoffhaltigen Substraten (wie z.B. Teicherrde) entwickeln sich die Pflanzen zwar etwas langsamer, aber die meisten wachsen. Einige wenige Arten scheinen einen etwas zu hohen Nährstoffbedarf zu haben und verkümmern. Deren Platz wird aber sicher nach einiger Zeit von anderen erobert. Das nährstoffarme Substrat sorgt auf jeden Fall dafür, dass das Wasser auch ohne Filterung erstaunlich klar ist.


Ob "Maurersand" nur eine andere Bezeichnung für "Putzsand" ist, weiß ich nicht, ich kenne also nicht die Zusammensetzung. Ganz würde ich nicht auf einen Lehmanteil im Sand verzichten, denn etwas "Futter" brauchen auch Sumpfpflanzen.


----------



## Hummingbird (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welches "Substrat" Sumpfzone*

Hallo Hartmut,

ich habe im Teich Teicherde verwendet. Sind zwar nur 3 Sack a 20 l und 1 Sack anderes Pflanzsubstrat, aber das könnte ja auch schon zuviel sein. Pflanzen habe ich auch schon einige drin, ich hoffe, dass die die Nährstoffe so weit wie möglich aus dem Wasser holen. 
Aus diesem Grund wollte ich in der Sumpfzone einen Kies mit sehr wenig Lehmanteil nehmen, da ja schon genug im Wasser ist. Nur das Kieswerk sagte mir, dass da sehr sehr wenig drin ist. Ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, ob das auf Dauer dann mit der Sumpfzone gut geht bzw. diese doch mehr Lehmanteil im Kies braucht. Als mein Nachbar dann sagte, ich könne gewaschenen Kies mit sehr kleiner Körnung haben, war ich dann total verwirrt. 
Ich weiss einfach nicht, was ich nehmen soll :?
Welche Körnung hat denn dein Putzsand?

Gruß Marco


----------



## teichlaich (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welches "Substrat" Sumpfzone*

hey marco.

erste frage : welche sumpfzonenart hast du ? Mach uns doch bitte ein Foto davon. 
Ist diese Zone direkt an den Teich anschließend oder eventuell durch eine Art Erhöhung vom eigentlichen Teich getrennt?
Die Sumpfzone besteht bei mir aus : 
1cm Dünnem Nährstoffreichen Substrat 
8 cm Kies/Lehmgemisch

Vorne am Rand der Uferzone kommt dann eine Randlinie Steine. 
Dies verhindert das Ausschwemmen der Sumpfzone solange wie die Pflanzen klein sind. Später halten die Wurzeln die Zone bombenfest. und die Steine sehen dazu noch schick aus.

Mach dir kein Kopf über die Anzahl der Pflanzen, pflanz lieber mehr als zu wenig.


----------



## Hummingbird (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welches "Substrat" Sumpfzone*

Hallo "teichlaich",

bei Gelegenheit werde ich mal neue Bilder in meinem anderen Thread zum Bau meines Teiches einstellen 
Die Sumpfzone sieht momentan so aus (das Wasser kommt da noch raus):

 

Die Folie, die mitten in der Sumpfzone zu sehen ist, wird durch einen Bachlauf ausgetauscht, der dann von der Pumpe gespeist wird (der Bachlauf wird ca 3 Meter lang). 
Die Sumpfzone ist mit dem Teich an 2 Stellen direkt verbinden, hier liegen an jedem Durchbruch 2 gelochte Mauersteine. Die Sumpfzone ist zwischen 20 und 40 cm tief und soll später mit Pflanzen aller Art (vor allem Hochwachsendes) bestückt werden. Sie soll neben dem Filter zusätzlich das Wasser filtern und natürlich Lebensraum für einige Tiere sein.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Eugen (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welches "Substrat" Sumpfzone*

Hi marco,

wenn ich mir dein Bild betrachte,hast du überhaupt keinen Mist gebaut.  
Wenn dann auch noch genügend Pflanzen reinkommen ist das m.E. in Ordnung.
Bei meinem neuen Teich,der gestern fertig bepflanzt wurde, besteht das Substrat (Sumpf + Flachwasser) aus lehmhaltiger Gartenerde und Sand ( ca. 1:1 gemischt )

Es hängt halt etwas von der Menge und Art der Pflanzen ab.
Es soll tatsächlich Sumpfpflanzen geben,die einen relativ hohen Nährstoffbedarf haben.
Sie werden es dir mit kräftigem Wuchs danken. 

Also bitte keine Wissenschaft draus machen.
Algen kommen meist sowieso bzw. lassen sich durch viele Pflanzen "verhindern".

Edith und mir gefällt übrigens deine Anlage,da läßt sich was draus machen.


----------



## Hummingbird (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welches "Substrat" Sumpfzone*

Hallo Eugen,

erstmal danke für das Lob , ich stelle mir auch immer wieder vor, wie das Ganze mal fertig aussieht, also mit Sumpfzone und Bachlauf  . Ist aber noch Einiges an Arbeit... Wie gesagt, ich werde mal aktuelle Bilder vom Zustand online stellen. Wenn ich bedenke, wie mal alles angefangen hat . Mein Nachbar konnte sich auch nicht vorstellen, dass es mal so wird...

Doch doch, den Mist habe ich schon gebaut. Was Du auf dem Bild siehst, ist ja nicht der aktuelle Zustand. Ich habe in den letzten beiden Tage nach der Arbeit den ganzen Kram, der auf dem Bild noch leicht zu erkennen ist, wieder rausgeholt . Jetzt ist nur noch eine kleine "Wasserpfütze" drin. Mein Ziel ist es, dass man im Sumpfgebiet kein Wasser sieht, es soll bis obenhin mit Substrat (aber diesmal dem Richtigen) befüllt werden. Wenn ich das richtig berechnet habe, sind das so ca 1m³, die da noch reingehen.

Gruß Marco


----------



## teichlaich (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welches "Substrat" Sumpfzone*

Ist eine sehr gute Idee.
Aber nicht die Steine mit den Löchern zur Seite legen.
Lieber 1x Hochkant , 1x Seitwärts. Sonst spülst du sämtliches Substrat in den Teich.
Klar. da passt ordentlich Füllmaterial rein. also ... immer ran mit der Sand/Lehm Erde


----------

